# interface / abstract class



## Acki (13. Juli 2005)

hab da mal was zamgeschrieben aber habe keine ahnung was das nun wirklich bedeutet ... kann mir jmd helfen, vielleicht eben schnell erklären. was bringt mir das interface oder die abstrakte klasse? z.b. auch hier:
http://www.informatik.hu-berlin.de/swt/lehre/PI1/vorlesung/III/III.7-4s.pdf 
aus tuts etc werde ich nicht schlau:


```
abstract class Brettfigur{
	public abstract void addFigur(int m);
}

public class Brett extends Brettfigur{
	
	private Object feld[][];
	
	public void addFigur(int m){
		
	}
	
	public Brett(){
		for (int x = 0; x < 9; x++){
			for (int y = 0; y < 9; y++){
				feld[x][y] = "X";
			}
		}
	}
}
```


----------



## RedWing (13. Juli 2005)

Schau mal da:
http://www.fh-landshut.de/~gschied/programmieren/slide0342.html

Die Vorlesung hat uns unser Prof im 1. Semester gegeben, und ich fand 
das Skript eigentlich recht gut...

Gruß

RedWing


----------

